# TTC - should I do a big run during 'implantation'?



## rumismom (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm curious what you all think - I have a hunch we conceived. I'm registered to run a 10km run tomorrow morning - it's the 9th dpo and considered 'implantation time'. I'm worried that it could interfere w/implantation - 10km is about double my 'normal excercise'. Would you avoid excessive excercise or go for it and just slow down when needed? (Hubby and friends are counting on my to participate.)

I found a report online that said strenous activity/exercise during implantation was linked to miscarriage at 5-6 weeks.??


----------



## Sailor (Jun 13, 2006)

Hmmmm, we're trying for our first. But, I'm not tracking anything - we're just having unprotected sex, lol.

Anyway, I'm a runner. I run anywhere from 6 to 10 miles a day. Sometimes I push myself to see if I can do more.

I haven't stopped running, and had not planned on stopping. I even plan to run throughout my pregnancy if I am able.

I haven't read any research on this, though. But, I figure, humans have been conceiving for thousands of years ... and most of those years we lived in times where we HAD to be active - daily. So, I don't see how why, now, being active would hinder things. Especially, if your normal "routine" is running for exercise. Seems like it wouldn't matter to continue the normal routine. Just my take on things.


----------

